# Wipe hard drive with Mac OS 9.2



## zunigae (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello,

So apparently I have an iMac with a broken CD-ROM drive than can't be upgraded to Mac OS X. Therefore, I would like to recycle my iMac.

How do I completely erase the hard drive?

Thanks,
zunigae

233 MHz PowerPC G3 iMac   Mac OS 9.2.x   160 MB RAM


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 19, 2010)

Well you would need to boot off some other system in order to erase your drive.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 19, 2010)

You could just install a new CD-Rom drive and bring it back to health though if you don't want to buy a new mac.
Check this out.


----------

